# Brain Fog and Omega 3s



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I just received my online Medscape in Review summary for the week. Within it was a heading for a study showing improvement in cognitave function among middle aged cohort using marine sourced omega 3s. (Fish oil.) They also found a deterioration in function among those with high cholesterol and saturated fat diet.I have been using a blend of flavonoids to treat my own cholesterol condition for years and found that my own brain fog cleared within a few months. (My IBS within about a year, but that's another story.) Remedial action on diet and supplementation, for those not doing that, might be worthwhile in addressing at least this one part of your condition.Mark


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

There's certainly a well and long-known theoretical case for supplementing with EPA (although trial findings have been mixed) as there have been found to be abnormalities in levels of essential fatty acids in people with ME/CFS. For those interested, here's a _very_short article which gives one theoretical reason for supplementing with EFAs: http://listserv.nodak.edu/scripts/wa.exe?A...=co-cure&P=R519 Unfortunately fish oil which contains high levels of the essential fatty acids can produce some unpleasant and intolerable side effects - nausea -which means I for one am unable to make use of it. And Evening Primrose Oil doesn't seem to do anything for me either. Interestingly, there seem to be biochemical subgroups of ME/CFS with differing levels of fatty acids whereas control groups (people without ME/CFS) have homogenous levels. See http://listserv.nodak.edu/scripts/wa.exe?A...=co-cure&P=R601 for futher info. You mention your brain fog cleared Mark, that's great. Did you have ME/CFS or Fibro?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Neither CFS nor Fibro, Susan. I just attributed a dulling of acuity and memory to age. However I did have very active IBS-D, which I am sure has a related cause. The supplement I began to take at the time has ginko and grapeseed, both of which increase circulation and are able to penetrate the brain blood barrier. I was driving home one night after a late meeting and it felt like a fog had lifted. Clarity, memory retention, and attention had all been remarkably improved. I know ginko is known for this effect. It sounds as though omega 3 is doing something similar. It just seems like a cheap experiment anyone can try. (I was about 3 months in noticing this effect from the flavonoid supplement. I would expect you would need to give fish oil a similar amount of time.)Cheers.


----------

